# Sick Severum Please Look



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I have a 7 year old Severum he's been acting strange in the past week hanging on top of the tank not eating. Check my Par. everything is fine...Today I noticed something I never seen before, about the size of a pencil in dia. about an inch long red color sticking out of his anal....So I think the chance of survival in minimal. What do you people think?

Thanks (*Just took this photo it was sticking out more than this*)


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It looks like a prolapsed anus... and it is survivable.

I don't know what " Par. everything is fine" means... please post your pH, and NO3, NO2, NH3 concentrations.

Next, stop feeding and start a series of water changes. Your biggest weapon right now is clean water to prevent infection.

Start adding epsom salt (pre-dissolved in warm water) with your water changes- start with 1 TBS per 5 gallons new water, and then a few hours later, add a bit more. You'll want to work up to a concentration of 1 TBS per 5 gallons total volume, but not too quickly. Epsom acts as a laxative, and will help clear the intestine. Again- do not feed anything for the next 5 days to make sure you can get the fish cleaned out.

You can also add some Pima/Melafix to help prevent infection.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

triscuit said:


> It looks like a prolapsed anus... and it is survivable.
> 
> I don't know what " Par. everything is fine" means...
> 
> *I mean the ph, hardness,nitrate, nitrite,ammonia.....is perfect and I did 2 50% water changes in the last week and I do have aquarium salt in there now .......So what causes a Prolapsed Anus*


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I think triscuit needs the specific numbers of your water parameters instead of "everything is fine".

and, wait for confirmation on this one, but aquarium salt is not epsom salt. Epsom salt is needed. In the meantime, post your specific test results with numbers.

:thumb:


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I just came back from store and bought Epson salt. I will add accordingly to what Triscuit said.
Nitrate levels is 20ppm to 40ppm...... Nitrite levels is 0ppm..... PH levels 7.8.... Ammonia is 0ppm....

Also I added 2 tablespoons of salt how long to add more? Its a 55 gal.

Thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Do a large water change- your nitrates indicate that your maintenance schedule isn't quite enough. I like to keep nitrate below 20ppm, and below 10 ppm if I have a sick fish.

So, change out 25 gallons of water today- and add 5 TBS of dissolved Epsom (and of course your dechlorinator) back in with the new water. Tonight, add another 5 TBS Epsom salt. Tomorrow, do another 25 gallon water change, and add 5 TBS back in with the new water.

Prolapses occur for different reasons, but a bowel obstruction is common.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Thanks You very much Triscuit. I will do that and in hopes things will be OK. He is an old fella


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Triscuit,

I have done the water changes and salt but no change. My question is do I keep doing the water change and salt. if so how many more times.....I seen no change in poor guy once in a while he quivers allot. Maybe thats a sign of not making it.
Now I'm only adding 5tbs for every 25 gal change but I have a 55 gal. I thought it suppose to be 1 tbs per 5gal so 11tbs I should of added. I have added only 5 tbs at a time in this tank. maybe it wasn't enough?










Thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It looks a bit fuzzy now- if so, that might be signs of an infection setting in. A combination of Melafix and Pimafix are probably a good idea (and not too expensive).

Have you seen the fish poop at all? Are you still feeding it? And yes- I mentioned earlier that you needed to work up to a concentration of 1TBS Epsom/5 gallons.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Not pooping and I did not feed....So should I keep putting salt or not? I have melafix.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Well I don't think this guy is going to make it. The intestine had protruded out even more and he shakes allot like he's trying to shake it off.....I have salted now for 4 days and medicine for 3.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. Sometimes the bowel returns to normal, but sadly we can't fix them all.


----------

